# smackdaddy vs 2cool



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Start watching around 2:10 mark


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

lol Awesome!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's pretty funny


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The guy forgot to tell them to stretch your arms out as far as you possibly can to make the fish look large as possible.

Then after the picture...release the fish


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

oh man that is hilarious cant wait to follow this thread


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

Following this one. very funny video


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol. But Where's the mullet?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I like the part when the guy called fly tying an arts and crafts project. Ha!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL.... this was awesome. 

Oh yeah...you let em go....so they get big and fat, then you catch em and eat em. <----- this was the best line


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang. Some of his other vids are good too.
http://hankpatterson.com/episodes-2/

Try episode 7


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It silted in.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

That's funny.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

His alert system that someone is talking about him must not be working!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Please make note of the fact that I had nothing to do with the making of this awesome thread.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

"Tackle purses" LMAO!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Please make note of the fact that I had nothing to do with the making of this awesome thread.


Trouble maker


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Please make note of the fact that I had nothing to do with the making of this awesome thread.


#smackdaddyownsyou

Lol


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Trouble maker


Ohhh, you're just upset someone made a funny about your smackahero, I'm sure he'll still take you fishing. just not to Zephyr Cove because you're not one of the cool catch and release guys. And besides, your arms aren't long enough to make a 24" 4 lber look like a 31" 12 lber.:rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Those guys down on the bluewater board need to see this. They need something to lighten that thread up.

Great video.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> #smackdaddyownsyou
> 
> Lol


Thats OK. Because he is now owned by cxjcherokec.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

LouieB said:


> Please make note of the fact that I had nothing to do with the making of this awesome thread.


Dang. The Smack must be in a coma to let that one go. I see the next Bin Lee Trophy going to Louie.:rotfl:


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

flies dipped in Powerbait!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> #smackdaddyownsyou
> 
> Lol


Naw, he leases him. Cheaper thataway. Just like women, in more ways than one


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

That made my day! Funny video. I gotta aske my 10 year old if they are tying flies in her art class!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry guys, I was putting a finish coat on a rod I built. I usually post while I am bored at work...
I laughed my *** off when I watched this earlier today then went round and round with some googan from Florida about catch and release. It was comical to hear him talk about killing the biggest mullet he can. I egged it on and had him pretty mad. 
There is no arguing with an idiot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Did anyone notice BrianScott in the background slinging rainbow trout up in the trees when he set the hook? Someone get that dude a net with a long bank fishing handle. You can hear him yelling KEEPA, KEEPA!


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did anyone notice BrianScott in the background slinging rainbow trout up in the trees when he set the hook? Someone get that dude a net with a long bank fishing handle. You can hear him yelling KEEPA, KEEPA!


Lmao.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

"I'd rather catch a fish than work on an arts and craft project at home"

LOL


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Lmao.


Me too!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did anyone notice BrianScott in the background slinging rainbow trout up in the trees when he set the hook? Someone get that dude a net with a long bank fishing handle. You can hear him yelling KEEPA, KEEPA!


I did not see that and I watched this thing at least 10 times. 
I'm guessing you're doing your best at deflecting this towards someone else who is not nearly as worthy of these accolades. That is awful generous of you.
Any chance you can stay off the florida boards? We don't want those guys thinking we are all like you. That would give Texas fishermen a really bad name.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

LouieB said:


> I did not see that and I watched this thing at least 10 times.
> I'm guessing you're doing your best at deflecting this towards someone else who is not nearly as worthy of these accolades. That is awful generous of you.
> Any chance you can stay off the florida boards? We don't want those guys thinking we are all like you. That would give Texas fishermen a really bad name.


x2


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

That is priceless !!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> I did not see that and I watched this thing at least 10 times.
> I'm guessing you're doing your best at deflecting this towards someone else who is not nearly as worthy of these accolades. That is awful generous of you.
> Any chance you can stay off the florida boards? We don't want those guys thinking we are all like you. That would give Texas fishermen a really bad name.


You make prop salesmen look like pricks so I guess we are even.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You make prop salesmen look like pricks so I guess we are even.


He doesn't need any help with that


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> He doesn't need any help with that


Tell Jack I'm sorry for giving him a bad reputation. 
Its all my fault.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You make prop salesmen look like pricks so I guess we are even.


You sound bawwwwthered. Or are you just butthurt?
You miss your nap and binkey?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Loma


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ya'll are like a bunch of retarded kids.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Y'all


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Ya'll are like a bunch of retarded kids.


It's pitiful.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bunch a grown arse men! But I will need Louie's services one day.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

This wasn't meant to ruffle any feathers, it was just funny but in a sense slightly true about catch and release passion vs the hunter mentality. Sometimes you have to agree to disagree. I practice C&R unless the freezer is empty


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Pretty funny! There's are lot of folks on here that are not too far from this character. I love the artificial vs. natural bait "discussion".


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

LouieB said:


> I did not see that and I watched this thing at least 10 times.
> I'm guessing you're doing your best at deflecting this towards someone else who is not nearly as worthy of these accolades. That is awful generous of you.
> Any chance you can stay off the florida boards? We don't want those guys thinking we are all like you. That would give Texas fishermen a really bad name.


X3.I only watched 30 seconds of it and sounds just like SD.I turned it off before i vomit.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice catch, hope it's still swimming


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

FREON said:


> Y'all


you


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Got a $35 shirt......looks like he just stepped outta Walmart..........so true


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

LouieB said:


> You sound bawwwwthered. Or are you just butthurt?
> You miss your nap and binkey?


surprised to see the way 50yr old men act on a internet forum.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

robolivar said:


> surprised to see the way 50yr old men act on a internet forum.


Did he hurt you and your buddy's feelings?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Lol*

:fish:


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Did he hurt you and your buddy's feelings?


real men dont sit on the internet worrying about whos "feelings are getting hurt".


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

..


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Bunch a grown arse men! QUOTE]
> 
> x2
> 
> ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Now I have guys stalking me on Facebook calling me names. It is pretty bad guys...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, Facebook is ghey anyway.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

robolivar said:


> surprised to see the way 50yr old men act on a internet forum.


51. And at least I don't call people names. NAnananapoopoo


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Now I have guys stalking me on Facebook calling me names. It is pretty bad guys...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Maaayyyybe, you deserve it??? Can't be sure since I have no clue what names you are being called.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cxjcherokec said:


> I practice C&R unless the freezer is empty


I practice C&R when I get skunked. Otherwise, it's going in the Yedi


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeti


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yoda


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> I practice C&R when I get skunked. Otherwise, it's going in the Yedi


Good Gracious man. You're 54. Act like it. :headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Mont said:


> I practice C&R when I get skunked. Otherwise, it's going in the Yedi


I didnt know you even fished...:ac550:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

LouieB said:


> Good Gracious man. You're 54. Act like it. :headknock


so I should go buy some bigass boat that never leaves the dock and drive around like Chester the Molester in a rag top Corvette with my bald head sticking out? Pass. Kicking ant piles and waking WAFI's is a hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Is the Corvette automatic or standard?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> so I should go buy some bigass boat that never leaves the dock and drive around like Chester the Molester in a rag top Corvette with my bald head sticking out? Pass. Kicking ant piles and waking WAFI's is a hell of a lot more fun.


Be serious. You wouldn't even fit in a corvette.:bounce:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Good Gracious man. You're 54. Act like it. :headknock


Whats up with this age deal ?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

"Smack is whack !"

Oh wait...it was "Crack is whack !"

This thread is "whack"

:biggrin:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

robolivar said:


> surprised to see the way 50yr old men act on a internet forum.





Rubberback said:


> Whats up with this age deal ?


Not sure. But someone was surprised we acted like this on an internet forum. I guess we are suppose to act like grown ups. `\hwell:/`


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Inside every old man there's a young man thinking...."what the fark happened ?"

Age is irrelevant...

Some of you young bucks will understand this one day :wink:


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

So your 51, and actually take time to add all that girlish dialect and all those emoji to your posts ...hey ...takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it's funny


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

And brocephus, I know what ur saying.. this was only meant for people who carry on like girls in here...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Not sure. But someone was surprised we acted like this on an internet forum. I guess we are suppose to act like grown ups. `\hwell:/`


OK ! Good luck with that. Just have fun & roll with the flow.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> OK ! Good luck with that. Just have fun & roll with the flow.


I'll try. But theres a few 30 somethings that are trying to tell us old people that we are acting like girls and children and for us to straighten up and act our age. I guess only young people can joke about fictitious fishing holes and made up crabbers or that YFT can be caught in a bay. Yeah...thats some funny stuff. 
Of course, its all my fault


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There be some bunched panties on this here thread... LOL


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Man, since the Daylight Savings time change I have wittnessed some funny chit here on 2Cool. 

Fun stuff, I love it! Guys doing what guys do. Busting the he77 out of each others chops in fun. But, on steroids.

I have been extra careful lately lest I fall into the Piranha pool.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Lets talk about "Limits" shall we ?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Crow's Nest said:


> Man, since the Daylight Savings time change I have wittnessed some funny chit here on 2Cool.
> 
> Fun stuff, I love it! Guys doing what guys do. Busting the he77 out of each others chops in fun. But, on steroids.
> 
> I have been extra careful lately lest I fall into the Piranha pool.


Chicken!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I'll try. But theres a few 30 somethings that are trying to tell us old people that we are acting like girls and children and for us to straighten up and act our age. I guess only young people can joke about fictitious fishing holes and made up crabbers or that YFT can be caught in a bay. Yeah...thats some funny stuff.
> Of course, its all my fault


How much longer till I get to drink all your beer? That should be the next main event. Wear a yellow shirt!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I think we need to petition the Canadian bosses and see if they will open a whole new section on the General Fishing Board.

Ask The Smack
He'll answer any and all question.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

LouieB said:


> I think we need to petition the Canadian bosses and see if they will open a whole new section on the General Fishing Board.
> 
> Ask The Smack
> He'll answer any and all question.


Might be the ticket. Have is own chat forum. Book it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> I'll try. But theres a few 30 somethings that are trying to tell us old people that we are acting like girls and children and for us to straighten up and act our age. I guess only young people can joke about fictitious fishing holes and made up crabbers or that YFT can be caught in a bay. Yeah...thats some funny stuff.
> Of course, its all my fault


Bin Lee is real, he shot at me for borrowing crabs for redfish bait then we became buddies. He said he might join 2cool to see flounder flinging techniques he saw on Youtube. The heads make good crab trab bait.
Why you no believe me about inshore YFT, !tuna!I post pictures?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Dammmit. He should have been a better shot.

Good luck on the new forum.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea, a ******* contest. I'm too old to pee as far as most of you guys. But I bet I can pee longer, takes whole minutes sometimes.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

We call the Seadrift version of Bin Lee, the Crab Mafia.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Yea, a ******* contest. I'm too old to pee as far as most of you guys. But I bet I can pee longer, takes whole minutes sometimes.


 I hear Crackdaddy will give you a complimentary prostate exam...Jus Sayin. :an6:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

gonna leave this right here for "The Man".....


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Very funny. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Swampus said:


> gonna leave this right here for "The Man".....


That's "Da' Man" to you lil fella


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Ahhhh...looky. He's still trying. Thats so sweet.
Hey, did you just eat a mayonnaise sandwich? Or did you just leave smacks place?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Yal are ghey...really...just ghey


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Ahhhh...looky. He's still trying. Thats so sweet.
> Hey, did you just eat a mayonnaise sandwich? Or did you just leave smacks place?


*That's
*Smack's


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> *That's
> *Smack's


That is. Correct 
Smack is place. Incorrect


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I still find it funny how you keep attacking me and I'm not the one who posted the video and I'm only 1 of 100 or so that makes fun of you.
Are you stalking me? Have a crush on me? 
Well...I'm married to a beautiful woman for 27 years and you are not my type. Prop 1 failed and you and your mullet need to look elsewhere for lovin.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Still funny how you all still are attacking smack , I think he is out fishing , while the the key board cowboys are ropin steers


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

LouieB said:


> That is. Correct
> Smack is place. Incorrect


Smack's - Not a contraction. It is showing possessive case. Carry on Gents.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Most comical thread of the year award?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> *That's
> *Smack's





Fishin' Soldier said:


> Smack's - Not a contraction. It is showing possessive case. Carry on Gents.


Dammit man. You are correct.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Im just surprised that Smack lasted this long with out going back to ban camp. Looks like he won Mont over lol. 

I think we should start a gofundme for Smack so he can become a sponsor on here, and say anything he wants.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

cfulbright said:


> Im just surprised that Smack lasted this long with out going back to ban camp. Looks like he won Mont over lol.
> 
> I think we should start a gofundme for Smack so he can become a sponsor on here, and say anything he wants.


:ac550:


----------

